# PC plunge router depth gauge problem



## codgerbill (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a porter Cable 893PKR 2 1/4 Hp router with a plunge and fixed base. I am haveing a problem with the depth gauge. It is a round rod and the depth sitting thingy keeps comming loose and falling off. I think it should have had a flat spot to tighten on. I am wondering if others had the same problem and what have they done to solve the problem? :help:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Bill; I don't know anything about that router, If there is room between the router base,and the screw holder, is there room for a small spring,(like a carburetor adjustment), and o-rings on the outside of each end of the spring. That may solve Your screw movement. Solve a problem, and not have extra monkey business with the adjusting?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

codgerbill said:


> I have a porter Cable 893PKR 2 1/4 Hp router with a plunge and fixed base. I am haveing a problem with the depth gauge. It is a round rod and the depth sitting thingy keeps comming loose and falling off. I think it should have had a flat spot to tighten on. I am wondering if others had the same problem and what have they done to solve the problem? :help:


Hi Bill - Welcome to the forum
Are you talking about the turret or the depth rod? I don't think there is a flat on the depth rod, there is a compression spring according to the parts list. The turret is just held down with a screw but does have a detent ball. There is a thumbscrew to tighten the rod isn't there?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

It sounds like a user error thing, the thumbscrew needs to be very tight if you have the same error take the thumbscrew out and replace it a Allen or Hex head cap screw.


======



codgerbill said:


> I have a porter Cable 893PKR 2 1/4 Hp router with a plunge and fixed base. I am haveing a problem with the depth gauge. It is a round rod and the depth sitting thingy keeps comming loose and falling off. I think it should have had a flat spot to tighten on. I am wondering if others had the same problem and what have they done to solve the problem? :help:


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a couple of those routers and they deph setting CAN get to be a PITA. Use your brass bars as much as you can. That helps. And the rest, unless there is something missing, is just something ya gotta "fiddle" with lotsa times.
Somebody on here will be able to be more helpful than I am and you may want to call a PC service center and ask them a few questions.


----------



## 3thumbs (Mar 3, 2010)

codgerbill said:


> I have a porter Cable 893PKR 2 1/4 Hp router with a plunge and fixed base. I am haveing a problem with the depth gauge. It is a round rod and the depth sitting thingy keeps comming loose and falling off. I think it should have had a flat spot to tighten on. I am wondering if others had the same problem and what have they done to solve the problem? :help:


I have the same 893 Combo....with the same problem. I just tighten the heck out of it and watch it very carefully, or it will plunge too deep.
DM


----------

